# Suggested Alpine Newt Setup?



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there anyone with much experience on these guys? Or similar Newts as I'm looking into getting a few soon but I need to set their tank up.

Got a 45 Litre running at the moment just with snails in. No decor as I've not had the time to set it up.

I'm thinking sand substrate
Various fake plants and vines
A few river rocks here and there
A cave
And a land area built with rocks or just a piece of cork bark.

Sounds boring I know but I dont have the money or imagination to make it amazing lol.
Just want it to be comfortable for the newts.

Can anyone suggest a better setup? I'm a newbie to amphibs so would appreciate any help you can give.

Thankyou! :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I no nothing about newts. Give Marc a ring at Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper , he is very knowlegeable about newts and sals.


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> I no nothing about newts. Give Marc a ring at Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper , he is very knowlegeable about newts and sals.


Thanks for the advice .

Good website set up there!

I'm going into a store later today to look at some alpine newts, I'll take note of their enclosure.

May well give Marc a call though as it looks like he has a larger variety of Newts!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

have a look at these Caudata Culture Articles - Setups, Aquatic
Caudata Culture Articles - Setups, Semiaquatic

and this is my FBN tank

 but the lights not usually on as its warms it up too much

this might help too 

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Mesotriton (Triturus) alpestris


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

spend_day said:


> have a look at these Caudata Culture Articles - Setups, Aquatic
> Caudata Culture Articles - Setups, Semiaquatic
> 
> and this is my FBN tank
> ...


Awesome thanks .

I'll set it up similar to my Turtle Tank. (Old pic, added more since)








Although the newt tank is hexagonal so my spare turtle dock won't fit the :censor: thing! :devil:.
And it will take up too much space/time and money to section the land and water areas. =/.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

diamondwolf130 said:


> Awesome thanks .
> 
> I'll set it up similar to my Turtle Tank. (Old pic, added more since)
> image
> ...


So, in other words, completely different!:lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

They mainly use the water for eating mine wouldnt touch micro crickets they loved their blood worms. Mine prefered land.

They like it cold so be careful and ready with ice during the summer!

Marina


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> So, in other words, completely different!:lol2:


Haha... Shhh. :blush:


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> They mainly use the water for eating mine wouldnt touch micro crickets they loved their blood worms. Mine prefered land.
> 
> They like it cold so be careful and ready with ice during the summer!
> 
> Marina


I've read that they may also eat turtle pellets =].

I'll make sure I give them equalish land and water space till' i discover their prefferences .

Will probably be able to tell looking at them in the store.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Its been a good number of year since i kept them and there was little info on them back then things may have changed now.

Marina


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

I keep mine aquatically ie no land all year round.They used to have a piece of floating cork oak bark with some moss on but I removed it as they never bothered


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

That's a bit risky isnt it? Your not catering for all their needs. They do NEED land.

Marina


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

well they havnt needed it in the last 18 months and if you read up then several species can be kept aquatically


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

stuarttaylor37 said:


> can be kept aquatically


Key words there are CAN BE not SHOULD BE or ARE.

Marina


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

ok I'll go and tell them!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Look don't get funny with me, keep them how you choose. I'm sure a beardie would look perfectly contented without a UV but the damage that would cause would soon be apparent.

Marina


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

I was being sarcastic in response to your bluntness,I don't mean to be funny was only posting how I keep mine,I believe the op was looking for suggestions,which I offered.It was you who took issue with what I said.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Because i see fault with the method you are suggesting. You cannot possibly have been watching them 24/7 and therefore there may have been occasions where they used the cork before you removed it thinking it was never used.

Its better to have and not need than to not have and need.

Marina


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

How can you see fault with what you have not seen?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You clearly stated that you have not provided dry land for them to sit on, having kept them i know that mine spent quite a bit of time on land at night and during the winter.

You are denying yours the ability to do this so there is a fault in my eyes.

Marina


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

sorry Marinam but i'm with stuarttaylor, alot of keepers (maybe even a majority of keepers) keep adults of this species aquatically, I know John Clare does, maybe after the OP speaks to Marc Staniszewski this will be sorted


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

ok whatever,this is pointless and clogging the op's thread you do what works for you and I'll continue with what works for me
Regards
Stuart


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

What is with all the aggression in this section lately?!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

It used to be such a friendly section but know it's almost as bad as shelled! Perhaps it's the winter blues?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> It used to be such a friendly section but know it's almost as bad as shelled! Perhaps it's the winter blues?


Why don't you just shutup!?

Ahhhh now I'm part of the angry gang! :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> It used to be such a friendly section but know it's almost as bad as shelled! Perhaps it's the winter blues?


:lol2: As I remarked on another thread (which appears to have vanished), there is sometimes an almost religeous insistance that 'my way is the ONLY way'. In this instance, I personally would probably at least include a cork floating island on a 'just in case' basis- but I'm not prepared to go on Crusade for it!:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just wanna say...

I love you guys!:blush:

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I kept 2 pairs more or less totally aquatic for a few years with no apparent ill effects, they bred regularly and had good appetites etc.
I did have floating cork bark in there, but i didnt ever see them use it, not to say they didnt.
Also some sub species of Alpine are more aquatic than others, mine were apuanus.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> I just wanna say...
> 
> I love you guys!:blush:
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow...I have just been looking at newts and set ups and...how have I never noticed them before? Alpine newts in particular a lovely. But no. I must not. No.

PS, careful Ron, or people will start to guess your my hunky luvva :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> PS, careful Ron, or people will start to guess your my hunky luvva :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
we have known that for ages:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

*sigh* The reputation I seem to be getting on this site....:halo:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Well if you dish out the advice, you have to deal with this sort of thing:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

He is a bit of an advice wh*** , he'll give it to anyone!:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Are Alpine Newts hard to keep? Would a set up like my fire bellied toad tank be suitable, or would it be less stones, deeper water?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I dont think they are hard to keep, i have river sand on the bottom, about 9 inches of water, a few rocks and some pond plants for egg laying etc, and a small internal filter, they eat small earthworms and bloodworm.


here is a male.....


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> He is a bit of an advice wh*** , he'll give it to anyone!:lol2::lol2::lol2:



Hey! I'm slightly insulted!




Less of the 'advice' part, ok? :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

The alpines are gorgeous arent they...might start a thread so I dont take over this one...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

They're not that expensive either, I think pollwog or dartfrog have some in.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have been reading up on them since seeing this thread. Two things I see that I am not that keen on/sure about...one, the cooler temps. My house is at like 26-27 constant (even in summer) and two, they are nocturnal...the males are stunning though. 

Read that these should have some land though, according to Marc Staniszewskis care sheet, and some of the set ups I see them kept in are appealing.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, the temp thing is a bit of a problem for me, too it's why I don't keep any newts or salamanders- and so far as I can tell, alpines need lower than most. Some marine fish keepers adapt beer coolers to keep their tanks within acceptable ranges- but that seems a bit drastic for a couple of newts!:lol2:


----------

